# Energetic Classical Music



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm finding I really enjoy works like from CPE Bach, early Mozart, and Vivaldi because of the high energy and excitement their symphonies/concertos bring. What are some other works I should look into from other composers that bring that instant gratification sound to them? Don't get me wrong. I also enjoy the laid back stuff depending on my mood. Not necessarily talking about bombastic. That might limit some of the choices.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Grieg - Quartet in g-minor, op.27


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Vivaldi - Concerto for two cellos in g-minor, rv531


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Don't know if you've heard the 3rd piano concerto by Rachmaninov but once you hit play you can't stop listening. Highly recommended: Earl Wild and Royal Philharmonic

Also very good: Horacio Gutierrez and The Pittsburgh Symphony


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

kv466 said:


> Don't know if you've heard the 3rd piano concerto by Rachmaninov but once you hit play you can't stop listening. Highly recommended: Earl Wild and Royal Philharmonic
> 
> Also very good: Horacio Gutierrez and The Pittsburgh Symphony


Not Earl Wild, can it be that you mean Earl Wild-are you sure ? Do you really, really like him, the one with silver hair?
Oh, I guess you must mean Earl Wild, yes I like him too !


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Haydn Piano Concerto No.11!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

You might like Henri Joseph Rigel, a very unpredictable and amusingly silly classical era composer
ignore the weird video, its really friggin' weird!




and here's another without the weird video




That CD by Concerto Koln is worth buying, there are two symphonies on it better than the C minor one I linked, G minor and D major.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

All the Boyce Symphonies are really perky and perfect


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Alkan Symphony for solo piano, for something different


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes, I second the choice of Haydn - I really love his String Quartets and Piano Trios!.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Plenty of energy in Beethoven.
More recently, there's lots in Nielsen, eg






And in Robert Simpson's fine symphonies, eg


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, I apologize if I'm getting on everybody's nerves here, but this guy obviously:

<===

Among all his works, _Das Rheingold _ and _Siegfried_ contain, I think, the most horsepowers. If mankind found some way to convert their musical energy to electrical power, Germans wouldn't have to worry about buying natural gas from Putin 

The prelude to _Meistersinger von Nüremberg _is very high-voltage too but the rest of the opera is more lyrical.

Apart from him, some of the Bruckner symphonies, especially the 3rd are pretty high-energy as well.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

*Ligeti* Kammerkonzert third movement.


----------



## Dimboukas (Oct 12, 2011)

I like very much Haydn's Cello Concerto and especially its third movement.






Handel's *Rejouissance*!






And Haydn's Trumpet Concerto.






I think Haydn is very good at what he wants to succeed. But what is really fantastic is Handel's music. It is so courtly sometimes. When I listen to Handel I think of dances in front of Louis XV in Versailles' gardens: (although in the film it is supposed to be Louis XIV) (music by Ennio Morricone!)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> *Ligeti* Kammerkonzert third movement.


This one beats all.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

norman bates said:


>


*Faster version*






Beat that!


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

The 4th movement of Schubert's *Great C major symphony is full of bursting energy*. It makes you want to dance! It's full of life and sunshine. The first time I've heard it, I "heard" galloping horses in the symphony's last 3 minutes. It's a personal favorite of mine. 

Hear the horses here: starts @ 10:00


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)




----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

kv466 said:


>


Love this piece. I don't understand why Mozart's piano sonatas are so poorly rated. Or they seem to be, at least around here.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

^^

Especially when performed by my boy, Glenn! Try listening to one of the so-called Mozart masters and it sounds like you can learn the sonata at first listen and blind-folded; the way a typical four year old child would play it. Then they say he has 'no emotion'. (!!!) No emotion? Just this one movement is full of all kinds of emotions and dynamics and it is only one of many recordings like this. It is the recordings of the so-called Mozart masters that sound dead and lifeless and as if a novice was playing them. I'll post another funky Mozart you'll like, Viola. Good ear, by the way.

My sincere theory is that some people simply can not accept such greatness as they can not even imagine aspiring to such a place and therefore they dislike and insult it. I, on the other hand, hear or see greatness and go running towards it to see if maybe just a little rubs off. Here comes that sonata mvt. I promised.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

This is one of my favorites; only played by this fella, of course. Just keep listening to all the nuances throughout and especially the very last twenty seconds or so. Gives me the chills just about every time.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

kv466 said:


> This is one of my favorites; only played by this fella, of course. Just keep listening to all the nuances throughout and especially the very last twenty seconds or so. Gives me the chills just about every time.


Ya, very nuanced. One thing that fascinates me about Mozart's music is how he was able to insert strange, but very emotional and effective, chords into the mix surrounded by fairly standard classicism and make it sound completely natural. One of the many examples of this of course is that part around the 40 second mark.

The counterpoint is really great too. Not dense at all, but really great nonetheless.


----------



## humanbean (Mar 5, 2011)

I'll have to suggest this little-known concerto for Lira by Haydn. It's one of the most jolly-filled compositions I've heard by him.






Also, Bagatelle No. 5 by Dvorak:






AND one more: Mendelssohn's Quintet in B-flat


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Here is an early symphony by Mozart. He wrote this at the age of 9. I guess many don't consider the early Mozart symphonies as anything great but I really enjoyed this one. To me, the rococo symphonies are my favorite type when the energy is high. Check out the first movement of Symphony 5.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Here is an early symphony by Mozart. He wrote this at the age of 9. I guess many don't consider the early Mozart symphonies as anything great but I really enjoyed this one. To me, the rococo symphonies are my favorite type when the energy is high. Check out the first movement of Symphony 5.


No. 7 is better.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'll second Nielsen's 4th - it's like a double espresso!


----------

